# Is Adblock bad?



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

I am bored, and this probably has been discussed already, but who the hell cares.

Ad blocking is terrible for businesses and other people who need money. Is it really worth it to skip a ad of something that could help you in life or support a Youtuber just for a couple extra seconds?

I think we should just suck it up and watch a 5 seconds ad or deal with our precious websites filled with ads. It helps money go around easier really..

But I am a hypocrite and I am using ad block right now so should I quit it?

This is so pointless in my favor, I could just look this up but I am just wondering what others think.
(Also, I am too lazy to type in the search bar.)


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

It depends.
Some websites are plastered with ads which make viewing of said site almost impossible.

I don't mind banners but I do mind pop ups and obstructing ads.


----------



## Pluupy (May 17, 2017)

I can't even navigate GBATemp anymore without being assaulted by adverts. The worst ones are the video ads, redirects, and full-page ads which actually have a countdown on the close button. These ads need to fucking stop.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I can't even navigate GBATemp anymore without being assaulted by adverts. The worst ones are the video ads, redirects, and full-page ads which actually have a countdown on the close button. These ads need to fucking stop.


That is true. But I don't see it on GBATemp much when I turn off my Adblock :/


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2017)

The websites that block you from entering because you are using AdBlock are the ones I hate the most. It forces you to click  AdBlock > Don't Run On This Page


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 17, 2017)

I always have it on, i don't want to be bothered with ads trying to make me buy stuff i don't want, its just like what i've always wanted for TV, to just skip the commercials


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2017)

No it's not bad, it's weird that there's now a shaming trend about that. What about DVRs? When I had satellite TV I used a DVR to record wrestling shows and cable broadcasts of movies, thus being able to skip the commercials on playback. In a way that's like adblock on the TV side. The use of ads on the internet are so annoying that I need adblock, and now sites blocking access completely to content unless you turn off the adblocker is blasphemous. 

So if I'm bad for running something that stops the irritation in browsing most websites, so be it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> The websites that block you from entering because you are using AdBlock are the ones I hate the most. It forces you to click  AdBlock > Don't Run On This Page


Well think about it, some websites only get money from ad revenue. They are smart enough to know they are LOSING money with Adblock...


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

I hate ads. they annoy me, and they make it hard to visit some websites... I had this one ad pop up... and It placed malware on my computer. You need ad block for that :v


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

Adblocking is a blessing really. You can't not use it anymore when you reach websites with fullscreen popups and ads that take 3/4 of a web page.
The worst I have met are those opening a totally different site after you click on a link, and have to attempt 3 times until it opens the right one.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 17, 2017)

Online ads are generally pretty obnoxious and annoying and I think it's more than fair that the user should have the option of not viewing them.
It doesn't help that most of the time they're completely irrelevant.


----------



## Kayot (May 17, 2017)

I've made the mistake of turning my Ad-Blocker off. Multiple tabs, half that try to stop me from closing them all claiming that my system is infected and I have to buy their sketchy anti-virus. Some ads are just a big download button that tries to fool you into clicking them. Honestly, the whole ad scene is deceptive as hell. I had to get a script blocker as well since sometimes clicking a link or going into a textbox causes a popup. The advertisers were asked to stop this sort of activity a long time ago and they laugh and said, just try to stop us. So we did. Now they're crying because they got a black eye for once and the law has no intention of shutting ad-blockers down this time around.

So no, I don't feel bad using an ad-blocker (and now a no-script) since the advertisers lost the right to complain when they overstepped their boundaries. When a site tells me to turn off Ad-block I respect them by not coming back. I only wish Google would let me mark them so they would stop showing up during a search.


----------



## Chary (May 17, 2017)

No. Adblock has become essential to browsing the Internet. But I think the thing is, if you find a site you like, and as long as the ads they have are unobtrusive, you have the choice of disabling Adblock to support the site.


----------



## Meteor7 (May 17, 2017)

I turn it off when watching YouTubers I want to support, but other than that, it mostly stays on.


----------



## Foxchild (May 17, 2017)

I disabled my adblock on gbatemp a while back (y'know, to help the cause) and the only difference for me is a little, non-intrusive ad banner, no big deal.  Otherwise, I typically use an ad blocker, but mainly because of the really annoying stuff like pop ups that you know will give you malware if you accidentally click the wrong spot or going to watch a 60 second trailer on youtube and it chooses to give you a four minute ad first.  Honestly, if ad companies kept it reasonable - limit non skipable ads to 15-30 seconds and eliminated any malware/spyware - I wouldn't mind disabling it to help out a bit.  But as is so often the case, the few bad apples ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

You just have to have adblock. Thats all i'm going to say. I hate ads.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2017)

My screen, my rules.

There will always be people making more content than I can see in the time available (I even watch things at 1.5 speed a lot now just to get it all in). If someone can't make a living at it then peh really. Find a better way of making money, or hope we make it to a post scarcity society.


----------



## Vipera (May 17, 2017)

I'm willing to pay extra for the websites I visit if it means turning off ads. Unfortunately many of them don't have this option, but I still try my best to keep it disabled for websites I go to. My only rule: as soon as MB finds something, I turn it back on. I did this with GBATemp and it lasted for a few months before getting a nasty js script from nds-card, now it's back on. Sorry @Costello.

Basically, I keep adblock always on by default. If I come back to the website, I disable it. If I use it a lot, I either pay to disable it or put it back on if MB gets anything. I feel like I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

With every other company wanting to lace their adverts with viruses/trackers and the like, I ain't taking a risk for anyone, without a care if they're losing money or not, especially when most companies and/or websites don't screen their adverts for malware.

Another site I use, MMO-Champion, has this major issue. Adverts everywhere, lots of people complaining about malware coming from them, and the admins are just like MEH! So fuck it, i'll happily take the money from their pockets to protect myself if they won't protect me themselves.

EDIT: One solution I always thought of was just having a single page with adverts on it, no content, just adverts. Whoever wanted to let the site earn some cash from them, could just open the link and use a refresher addon every 60 seconds or so. Problem solved, but no one would ever do that, because simple convenience must come at a cost apparently.


----------



## smf (May 17, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> My screen, my rules.
> 
> There will always be people making more content than I can see in the time available (I even watch things at 1.5 speed a lot now just to get it all in). If someone can't make a living at it then peh really. Find a better way of making money, or hope we make it to a post scarcity society.



I'll be round later to steal your stuff. If you can't figure out how to make enough to buy new stuff then peh really.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I'm willing to pay extra for the websites I visit if it means turning off ads



Really? A website charges you for an ad-free experience, you'd pay them? To me that doesn't click. An app that charges a nominal fee for an ad-free experience, free to download and mess around with, no problem. I've done that with the Casper app, all they charged was $3, their ads were really annoying, so, no question. An app with a cheap premium is one thing, a website, a whole domain having that kind of deal is stupid, greedy. Even if it was cheap, I'm sure there are other sites like the one that charges for ad-free, so why bother?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2017)

By default I enable ABP for everything, then I disable it for some pages as an exception.
I have it disabled only for gbatemp and youtube right now.
If I like the page, want to support it, and the ads are not very intrussive, then I disable the adblocker for that page.
(and tbh sometimes the ads on youtube make me smile, call me weird)



Pluupy said:


> I can't even navigate GBATemp anymore without being assaulted by adverts. The worst ones are the video ads, redirects, and full-page ads which actually have a countdown on the close button. These ads need to fucking stop.


Do you have some virus that modifies the gbatemp site?
I have abp disabled for the site and I only get a small static banner below the comments.


----------



## Vipera (May 17, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Really? A website charges you for an ad-free experience, you'd pay them? To me that doesn't click. An app that charges a nominal fee for an ad-free experience, free to download and mess around with, no problem. I've done that with the Casper app, all they charged was $3, their ads were really annoying, so, no question. An app with a cheap premium is one thing, a website, a whole domain having that kind of deal is stupid, greedy. Even if it was cheap, I'm sure there are other sites like the one that charges for ad-free, so why bother?


If the website is static then sure, but if the website is news related, for example, it's going to have new content nearly every hour written by professionals. The world of journalism is fucked up as it is already, I don't want to be part of the problem :/


----------



## Jayro (May 17, 2017)

I'll allow nds-card.com ads on GBATemp, because they're a sponsor for the site, and I respect that. (I love this place, and won't obstruct their financial flow)

_*HOWEVER... *_Other sites need to stop pushing their server costs onto the users. Pay your own damn server rental bills like a damn adult. I don't know where this trend of pushing server costs onto the viewer came from, but it's a trend I wish never got started. Maybe I should shove IRL advertisements in my apartment windows, and charge my neighbors money every time they look at them so they'll pay my electric bill. (Sounds pretty stupid, right? So does pushing your server rental costs onto users)


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I'll allow nds-card.com ads on GBATemp, because they're a sponsor for the site, and I respect that. (I love this place, and won't obstruct their financial flow)
> 
> _*HOWEVER... *_Other sites need to stop pushing their server costs onto the users. Pay your own damn server rental bills like a damn adult. I don't know where this trend of pushing server costs onto the viewer came from, but it's a trend I wish never got started. Maybe I should shove IRL advertisements in my apartment windows, and charge my neighbors money every time they look at them so they'll pay my electric bill. (Sounds pretty stupid, right? So does pushing your server rental costs onto users)


And you are just a some kind of philantropist that wants to throw your money for the sake of the enjoyment of the users? Wut?

PS: Based on your example I suppose your neighbors go daily to your home to charge their computers, store their things in your fridge, watch tv, etc.


----------



## Vipera (May 17, 2017)

Jayro said:


> _*HOWEVER... *_Other sites need to stop pushing their server costs onto the users. Pay your own damn server rental bills like a damn adult. I don't know where this trend of pushing server costs onto the viewer came from, but it's a trend I wish never got started. Maybe I should shove IRL advertisements in my apartment windows, and charge my neighbors money every time they look at them so they'll pay my electric bill. (Sounds pretty stupid, right? So does pushing your server rental costs onto users)


You have every right to put ads in your windows if you let your house be an open spot for people to get inside and use your place for stuff. Or you can even charge them. That's what every place open to public does, from hotels to museums.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2017)

I don't think that analogy really holds. Not to mention it was more "if advertising no longer works then maybe it is time to invent a new way".

I would contemplate social contracts maybe not being updated for the internet age but even when watching TV the only thing I ever heard negative about adverts, at least prior to DVRs, was the power companies would know when it happened as everybody went and turned on their kettle, never looked to see if water/sewer companies would similarly know.

That said the rise of adblock did maybe lead to native advertising (though I have examples of such things going back decades), and that is maybe harder to filter.

If someone wanted to try to cast it as "the payment I seek for the service I render is to watch an advert*, without it you are being a tea leaf" then I guess I will listen to the further arguments but it is not looking like I change my stance.

*or maybe defraud the advert company by having it play and paying no attention to it.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 17, 2017)

Personally, I prefer uBlock Origin since it less resource hungry as opposed to AdBlock Plus.


----------



## Jayro (May 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Personally, I prefer Ublock Origin since it less resource hungry as opposed to AdBlock Plus.


I use uBlockOrigin in Chrome, not Windows, and it does a fantastic job.


----------



## smf (May 17, 2017)

Jayro said:


> _*HOWEVER... *_Other sites need to stop pushing their server costs onto the users. Pay your own damn server rental bills like a damn adult.



And you need to start paying your own damn travel costs like an adult when you come round here and mow my lawn for free.


----------



## migles (May 17, 2017)

JonahRinberg said:


> I think we should just suck it up and watch a 5 seconds ad or deal with our precious websites filled with ads. It helps money go around easier really..


i don't think i should suck it up while i am trying to open something and 5-10 windows automatically open full of flash\images\videos wasting my internet bandwith, while i am just trying to read a news page that could be resumed into a sentence, but for some reason the real information is behind 3 "click here to read more\next page" buttons to find out, it didn't worth my time

3-5 seconds videos on youtube i can suck it up, depends on the occasions.. when i am just listening to music it really sucks, the fucking ads are louder than the music itself and i can't leave on a playlist alone, because after several songs i have to switch into the tab and click the skip button otherwise i have to suck up a 20-40 (sometimes even longuer) video ads


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2017)

Jayro said:


> _*HOWEVER... *_Other sites need to stop pushing their server costs onto the users. Pay your own damn server rental bills like a damn adult. I don't know where this trend of pushing server costs onto the viewer came from, but it's a trend I wish never got started. Maybe I should shove IRL advertisements in my apartment windows, and charge my neighbors money every time they look at them so they'll pay my electric bill. (Sounds pretty stupid, right? So does pushing your server rental costs onto users)



If my friends and I have a knees up and our houses or gardens are not suitable for the task we all chip in and rent a village hall somewhere. If the party is 24/7 and online then I don't see a great deal of difference. There are bad ways to set about obtaining the funds but the notion itself is one that tracks with things people generally do in the world. I agree it has got more prevalent since ISPs stopped providing hosting, work hosts started getting sued and thus stopped, universities got tired of being warez hosters and... free hosting has always sucked but even more so since we invented php and they decided not to follow along into that world. The times, they do a change though.


----------



## Vipera (May 17, 2017)

migles said:


> i don't think i should suck it up while i am trying to open something and 5-10 windows automatically open full of flash\images\videos wasting my internet bandwith, while i am just trying to read a news page that could be resumed into a sentence, but for some reason the real information is behind 3 "click here to read more\next page" buttons to find out, it didn't worth my time


You should probably change website altogether then. If a website is using so many advertising chances are it's either a clickbait site or warez. Not really worth of your attention, regardless of their content.


----------



## migles (May 17, 2017)

Vipera said:


> You should probably change website altogether then. If a website is using so many advertising chances are it's either a clickbait site or warez. Not really worth of your attention, regardless of their content.


i know, but this seems standard almost everywhere..
i always use adblock, some ads get through but i don't notice the majority of stuff..


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 17, 2017)

Adblock for youtube is bad imho. Adblock for sites that have popups is just fine. Popups are the most retarded, intrusive kind of ad to exist. I don't use adblock myself. I just avoid sites with popups.


----------



## coolfuze (May 17, 2017)

This https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-origin/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm?hl=en
and this  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...chrome/bkkbcggnhapdmkeljlodobbkopceiche?hl=en

I cannot surf  without anymore


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 17, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I turn it off when watching YouTubers I want to support, but other than that, it mostly stays on.


Fork that. Ads suuuuuuuuck. Old YouTube was best YouTube


----------



## coolfuze (May 17, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Adblock for youtube is bad imho. Adblock for sites that have popups is just fine. Popups are the most retarded, intrusive kind of ad to exist. I don't use adblock myself. I just avoid sites with popups.


F**k youtube at the  moment,  they  stopped  offering  ads  on a  lot  of conservative speakers channels  in hopes those  channels will stop producing  content, that's  the logical reason.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 17, 2017)

coolfuze said:


> F**k youtube at the  moment,  they  stopped  offering  ads  on a  lot  of conservative speakers channels  in hopes those  channels will stop producing  content, that's  the logical reason.



Well, that is indeed bullshit. I was unaware. I just thought it was some ad revenue crap affecting all youtubers.


----------



## WeedZ (May 17, 2017)

Advertising is a detriment to the continued growth of the human species so the argument is moot


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2017)

coolfuze said:


> F**k youtube at the  moment,  they  stopped  offering  ads  on a  lot  of conservative speakers channels  in hopes those  channels will stop producing  content, that's  the logical reason.


P. DeFranco doesn't seem exactly conservative and there is not one ad showing in his videos lately.
Don't make it A/B team political because it is not.
They just took away ads from anybody that talks about real topics that might "offend" someone, and only silly inoffensive pure dumb "family friendly" content is getting ad revenue.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

Well i don't use adblock but a similar open source plugin
though i disable it on gbatemp and the websites i support


----------



## osirisjem (May 17, 2017)

Ad blocking is for sissies.


----------



## coolfuze (May 17, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> P. DeFranco doesn't seem exactly conservative and there is not one ad showing in his videos lately.
> Don't make it A/B team political because it is not.
> They just took the away ads from anybody that talks about real topics that might "offend" someone, and only silly inoffensive pure dumb "family friendly" content is getting ad revenue.


It started with conservative youtubers who made fun of SJW's cause how can you not  then it recently started  affecting other youtubers because they  might have posted something that  offends  even  liberals. So yes it started as  a political ploy then  evolved to  something  that affects  everyone.


----------



## Sliter (May 17, 2017)

I wasn't much agains Ads at all, more these sites full of them that you had to close 500"windows" to reach the site , or these that poop up and want to force you to download/install stuff, where annoying but I lived with them...
Then youtube had the "Great" idea of forcing you to watch a AD that may load even if the video got an error or something, on the start of the video ... Right I still lived with it for a time until +/- the time of gangnam style burst... I just wanted to watch some fun videos but every fkng video I opened I had to watch a Ad about a blonde Brazilian TV show woman that dyed her hair black (for like, less than one week ...)... this is a hair colouring, beauty stuff ad but this was so stupid that was making me angry and watching it over and over, I told a fried how mad I was with it and he showed me the awesome world of adblocker lol I just turn of in sites that help me and have a nice amount of non annoying ads, youtubers/channews I like and sites that force me up 

But come on .. having a banner here and there is ok, even in the middle of the vdieo ... but delaying your watch or stopping the video to make you watch something is very bad! I want to kick the genius that gave this idea.. I bet he himself don't want to be forced to watch ads lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2017)

Sliter said:


> I wasn't much agains Ads at all, more these sites full of them that you had to close 500"windows" to reach the site , or these that poop up and want to force you to download/install stuff, where annoying but I lived with them...
> Then youtube had the "Great" idea of forcing you to watch a AD that may load even if the video got an error or something, on the start of the video ... Right I still lived with it for a time until +/- the time of gangnam style burst... I just wanted to watch some fun videos but every fkng video I opened I had to watch a Ad about a blonde Brazilian TV show woman that dyed her hair black (for like, less than one week ...)... this is a hair colouring, beauty stuff ad but this was so stupid that was making me angry and watching it over and over, I told a fried how mad I was with it and he showed me the awesome world of adblocker lol I just turn of in sites that help me and have a nice amount of non annoying ads, youtubers/channews I like and sites that force me up
> 
> But come on .. having a banner here and there is ok, even in the middle of the vdieo ... but delaying your watch or stopping the video to make you watch something is very bad! I want to kick the genius that gave this idea.. I bet he himself don't want to be forced to watch ads lol


Lol, just call her Xuxa, otherwise it sounds so misterious.

PS: In my times she was still a porn actress.
PS2: Lol, no I am not that old, in my times she was an ex-porn actress that now had a famous children show.


----------



## _v3 (May 17, 2017)

I only use adblock to block those annoying sites that won't let you leave because YOU HAVE A WIRUS AND WE NEED TO FIX IT, SO CALL 1-800-SCAMSrUS ASAP.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 17, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> The websites that block you from entering because you are using AdBlock are the ones I hate the most. It forces you to click  AdBlock > Don't Run On This Page


Those are usually the malware ads too, so it defeats the purpose of ad block to begin with.


----------



## xtheman (May 17, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> The websites that block you from entering because you are using AdBlock are the ones I hate the most. It forces you to click  AdBlock > Don't Run On This Page


https://reek.github.io/anti-adblock-killer/
should help some pages.


----------



## Sketchy1 (May 17, 2017)

if sites were only limited to banner ads, im sure nobody would mind. but it gets a bit annoying when all people do is throw them in my face, watching about 11 different ads in only 5 mins of 1 youtube vid :/


----------



## Sliter (May 17, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Lol, just call her Xuxa, otherwise it sounds so misterious.
> 
> PS: In my times she was still a porn actress.
> PS2: Lol, no I am not that old, in my times she was an ex-porn actress that now had a famous children show.


I don't know how famous she was worldwide lol

sounds old for me xD /runs

and she still a b*tch just for that annoying Ad ...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 17, 2017)

Adblocking is absolutely necessary nowadays with how intrusive and obstructive some ads can be. It also helps you weed out the 'bad' sites that demand you turn it off or you can't view their content. If you feel a site is worth supporting? You can choose to turn it off, or support their costs some other way (subscriptions, donations etc.).


----------



## Sharruken (May 17, 2017)

having an adblocker is almost a necessity anymore, with malicious ads, redirects and popups, if the ads were unobtrusive I wouldn't have any issue with turning it off, also, telling me in big, bold letters highlighted in red is definitely NOT the way to convince me to turn off my adblocker for your site, if anything it's going to make me want to leave it on even more


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> The websites that block you from entering because you are using AdBlock are the ones I hate the most. It forces you to click  AdBlock > Don't Run On This Page



Or use UBlock Origin for said pages, it's better than Adblock IMO


----------



## 59672 (May 17, 2017)

Adblocking is bad for business but harmful ads are bad for the internet as a whole.

Unfortunately many websites have soiled the chances they had, I dont block on every site but I do block by default. I don't want malicious software attempting to harm any of my machines. I don't want to be tracked to the scarriest, most personal detail. I don't want them selling my interests and secrets like some commodity.

Like door to door salesman, the many bad, harmful ones ruined it for everyone. Just like I wont answer my door to random salespeople I don't open up my web browser to random ads.


----------



## Exaltys (May 17, 2017)

Blocking ads just from a quality of experience standpoint seems like a necessity nowadays. Some sites bombard you with so much junk that it is more ads than content sometimes. I do try to turn of adblock on sites that don't overload on ads though.

When you get a video ad that is longer than the video you are trying to get to then you know something is wrong.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 17, 2017)

Check this here ;D


Spoiler



*What is an Acceptable Ad?*
Ads that shall be treated as Acceptable Ads have to comply with the following criteria:

*General criteria*
*Placement*
Ads must not disrupt the user's natural reading flow. Such ads must be placed on top, side or below the Primary Content 1 .







*Distinction*
Ads should always be recognizable as ads, and distinguishable from all other content (e.g. are not hiding the label, are not misleading users into thinking an ad is part of the primary content). Ads should be clearly marked with the word "advertisement" or its equivalent.






*Size*
Individual ad-size requirements depend on the placement of the ad:


When placed above the primary content, the maximum height of an ad should be 200px.
When placed on the side of the primary content, the maximum width of an ad should be 350px.
When placed below the primary content, the maximum height of an ad should be 400px.
Ads must always leave sufficient space for the Primary Content on the common screen size of 1366x768 2 for desktop, 360x640 3 for mobile devices and 768x1024 4 for tablets.

All ads that are placed above the fold (the portion of the web page visible in the browser window when the page first loads under the common screen size), must not occupy in total more than 15 percent of the visible portion of the web page. If placed below the fold, ads must not occupy in total more than 25 percent of the visible portion of the webpage.






*Specific criteria*
*Text ads*
Text ads designed with excessive use of colors and/or other elements to grab attention are not permitted.

*Image ads*
Static image ads may qualify as acceptable, according to an evaluation of their unobtrusiveness based on their integration on the webpage.

*In-feed ads*
For ads in lists and feeds, the general criteria differ depending on:


Placement requirements
Ads are permitted in between entries and feeds.
Size requirements
In-feed ads are permitted to take up more space, as long as they are not substantially larger than other elements in the list or feed.
*Search ads*
For search ads - ads displayed following a user-initiated search query - the criteria differ depending on:


Size requirements
Search ads are permitted to be larger and take up additional screen space.
*Ads on pages with no primary content*
Only text ads are allowed. For webpages without any primary content (e.g. error or parking pages), the criteria differ depending on:


Placement requirements
No placement limitations.
Size requirements
No size limitations.
*Other Acceptable Ads formats?*
Are your ads displayed on alternative screens, or are you convinced that you have an innovative Acceptable Ads format which doesn't fit the ads outlined above? Let us know!

1 The 'Primary Content' is defined as (based on Mozilla's description of the <main> HTML element): The Primary Content consists of content that is directly related to, or expands upon the central topic of a document or the central functionality of an application. This content should be unique to the document, excluding any content that is repeated across a set of documents such as sidebars, navigation links, copyright information, site logos, and search forms (unless, of course, the document's main function is a search form).

2 The 'common screen size' for desktop is 1366x768, based on data from StatCounter.

3 The 'common screen size' for mobile is 360x640, based on data from StatCounter.

4 The 'common screen size' for tablets is 768x1024, based on data from StatCounter.

*What is not considered an Acceptable Ad?*
The following types of ads are currently unacceptable *, and cannot be considered for inclusion on the whitelist:


Ads that visibly load new ads if the Primary Content does not change
Ads with excessive or non user-initiated hover effects
Animated ads
Autoplay-sound or video ads
Expanding ads
Generally oversized image ads
Interstitial page ads
Overlay ads
Overlay in-video ads
Pop-ups
Pop-unders
Pre-roll video ads
Rich media ads (e.g. Flash ads, Shockwave ads, etc.)
* Except when the user intentionally interacts with the ad (e.g. clicks on the ad to see a video ad playing).

*Why is this feature enabled by default?*
Unfortunately, this is the only way to accomplish the goals described above. If the majority of Adblock Plus users have this function activated, advertisers will have the incentive to produce better ads.

*But I hate all ads!*
No problem, you can disable this feature at any time:

*Chrome, Maxthon, Opera, Safari* - Click the Adblock Plus icon and select *Options*. Uncheck *Allow some nonintrusive advertising*.

*Firefox* - Click the Adblock Plus icon and select *Filter preferences*. Uncheck *Allow some nonintrusive advertising*.

*Internet Explorer* - Click the Adblock Plus icon and select *Settings*. Uncheck *Allow some nonintrusive advertising*.

*Adblock Browser for Android* - Open Settings, tap *Ad blocking > Configure Acceptable Ads* and uncheck *Allow some nonintrusive advertising*.

*Adblock Browser for iOS* - Open Settings, tap *Adblock Plus > Acceptable Ads* and uncheck *Allow some nonintrusive ads*.

*Adblock Plus for iOS* - Open Adblock Plus for iOS from the Home screen, tap the *Settings* icon > *Acceptable Ads* and uncheck *Allow some nonintrusive ads*.

*Will all "acceptable" ads be unblocked?*
No. Unfortunately, it isn't technically possible to recognize ads that meet our Acceptable Ads criteria automatically. We have agreements with some websites and advertisers which stipulate that only advertising matching our criteria will be displayed when Adblock Plus users visit these particular sites. These ads will be unblocked (i.e. added to the Acceptable Ads exception list which is enabled per default). No applicant will be favored or treated differently, and no one can buy their way onto the whitelist. *Everyone must comply* with the criteria and everyone goes through the same process before the ads qualify as "acceptable".

*What if an ad is allowed, but doesn't meet the requirements?*
Please report it. If an advertiser abuses its placement on the exception list, we can always remove it from the list.

*How can I see what you are allowing?*
The *Allow nonintrusive advertising* checkbox simply adds one more filter subscription to your list. You can view the filters here. Also, the special treatment of this filter subscription - which was added for reasons of usability - can be disabled by going to "about:config" and changing the extensions.adblockplus.subscriptions_exceptionscheckbox preference to false. This will allow you to view the filters for this subscription as usual.

Do you have questions or suggestions concerning this list? Feel free to get in touch with the community in our forum or contact us directly via email.

*How can I get my website whitelisted?*
The process of getting your ads whitelisted takes about 10 working days once the ads adhere to the Acceptable Ads criteria:


If your website has ads that comply with the Acceptable Ads criteria, simply fill out this form.
Someone from Eyeo, the company behind Adblock Plus, will contact you to determine the exact ads, and check whether they comply with our criteria.
After you have made any necessary changes, both sides sign an agreement.
We submit the whitelisting proposal in the forum and the ads are whitelisted at the same time. The topic will stay open in order for the community to declare concerns if or when the candidate does not meet the requirements.
*Do Adblock Plus users really want this feature?*
The results of our user survey say yes. According to the survey, only 25 percent of Adblock Plus users are strictly against all advertising. They can disable the feature and browse completely ad-free. The other 75 percent replied that they would accept some advertising to help support websites.

*Is there payment involved?*
We receive some donations from our users, but our main source of revenue comes as part of the Acceptable Ads initiative. Larger entities (as defined below) pay a licensing fee for the whitelisting services requested and provided to them (around 90 percent of the licences are granted for free). It should be noted that the Acceptable Ads criteria must be met independent of the consideration for payments. If the criteria are not met, whitelisting is impossible.

Regarding fees, only large entities (those with more than 10 million additional ad impressions per month due to participation in the Acceptable Ads initiative) have to pay. For these entities, our licensing fee normally represents 30 percent of the additional revenue created by whitelisting its acceptable ads.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 17, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> I can't even navigate GBATemp anymore without being assaulted by adverts. The worst ones are the video ads, redirects, and full-page ads which actually have a countdown on the close button. These ads need to fucking stop.


I have uBlock Origin completely disabled on GBAtemp and I have none of this happening. Are you sure that you aren't infected with adware?


----------



## Viri (May 17, 2017)

Ublock is da bes!

Also the worse ads are the fake ransomware, like this one.


Spoiler



http://imgur.com/a/ZyPNe


----------



## flame1234 (May 17, 2017)

Topic needed a poll.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 17, 2017)

Viri said:


> Ublock is da bes!


uBlock and uBlock Origin are two separate things despite the similar names.


----------



## Pluupy (May 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I have uBlock Origin completely disabled on GBAtemp and I have none of this happening. Are you sure that you aren't infected with adware?


On Desktop, I use adblock. On mobile, this place is *horror*, which is what I was talking about.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

xtheman said:


> https://reek.github.io/anti-adblock-killer/
> should help some pages.


Thank you! works on my favorite site that blocked adblocker (they have annoying ads :@ )


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

I disable it on sites I like and/or frequent and sites that use Project Wonderful and similar, nonintrusive services for ads. If a site I like has enough annoying, intrusive ads, then I'm keeping my adblocker on.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 17, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> On mobile, this place is *horror*, which is what I was talking about.


I too use this site on mobile, I still haven't have your experience.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 17, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> On Desktop, I use adblock. On mobile, this place is *horror*, which is what I was talking about.


It's not quite up to horror standards yet, but mobile ads have always been a multitude of times worse than desktop ones.


----------



## pustal (May 17, 2017)

In itself, they are just preventing unwanted traffic in your screen and pc, so nothing bad.

I'm not against ad revenue but I honestly think that people and companies should be more responsible with ads, and instead of using automatic ad services, they should have sponsors with stuff they aprove and do not ethically object.

Most ads play dirty and try to trick people so, while they are abusive, adblocks are just a natural reaction to it. This last point is like 'piracy' in a way: 'piracy' only exists because media prices are generally abusive.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> The websites that block you from entering because you are using AdBlock are the ones I hate the most. It forces you to click  AdBlock > Don't Run On This Page


There's a Firefox plugin called afaik "pwnadblock" which disable these "force to turn adblock"

To that, Adblock isn't bad. People making ads are bad. Can't I browse a page peacefully without being redirected to "CONGRATULATIONS! YOU WON FREE IHONE7" type of pages, and yes, some ads just forcefully redirect me. Blame ad creators, not us.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 17, 2017)

Yes. Adblock is bad for site owners. It means that they lose out on ad revenue that would otherwise go toward paying the bill.
That said, there are far too many websites that ensure that those with adblock will keep it. Sites with a ridiculous amount of ads, ads that play audio/video, ads that redirect to malicious domains or otherwise trick viewers into downloading malware. Not to mention the amount of time data it costs viewers who have to download all of this additional content they never asked for.

Irresponsible use of ads is why adblock was created and why it continues to gain popularity, and those who still do this ruin it for those who don't.


----------



## netovsk (May 17, 2017)

Ads are bad, great value is not shoved in your face but often something you look out for instead.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> P. DeFranco doesn't seem exactly conservative and there is not one ad showing in his videos lately.
> Don't make it A/B team political because it is not.
> They just took away ads from anybody that talks about real topics that might "offend" someone, and only silly inoffensive pure dumb "family friendly" content is getting ad revenue.



Because people are easily-offended PC  SJW pantywaists, that's the real reason.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 18, 2017)

I have a friend who is vehemently against ad block, saying how it makes the difference between having a site available sometimes and no they dont host any sites of their own.

On the other hand I am for it for ads that are really intrusive and in your face when you first enter websites. Also sometimes when you go and download things there will be fake download buttons that ads trick you into clicking.


----------



## kehkou (May 18, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> The websites that block you from entering because you are using AdBlock are the ones I hate the most. It forces you to click  AdBlock > Don't Run On This Page


When I do this on Forbes with AdBlock Plus, It _only_ unblocks that block message (and quote of the day) and runs (blocks ads) on the actual article, and remembers that setup. All I had to do was unblock when they asked me (disable on this page only).

GBAtemp just uses banners for me (like one per page), so I disable on this site.


----------



## Jbrighton (May 18, 2017)

"6 minute ads" not seven, six!  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 18, 2017)

For months now I've not used Adblock but places like Pirate Bay do make me want to go back because those ads are truly horrible (they contain webpages which force the user to click 'yes' on whatever unless you kill the process through the task manager).


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 21, 2017)

adblock
Ublock
noscript

install those plug-ins and you wont have issues ever again with adverts, noscript does a good job killing the ads on pages that detect your adblocker and give you warnings etc


----------



## Ryccardo (May 21, 2017)

I use Noscript instead; it happens to leave most nonintrusive text/image ads added directly by the website owner's alone, while blocking javascript (executable code!!) that I certainly didn't request

All while the major browsers (chiefly Firefox) are deliberately hiding their javascript on/off option; if any other non-browser program ran arbitrary code downloaded from a 3rd party, you can bet the pitchforks would already have been up


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 21, 2017)

Ublock Origin + anti-Adblock killer is the best. Works on every site except for Forbes.

Well, I still get the nds-card ads on GBATemp sometimes, but those aren' t intrusive, so I don't mind.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2017)

Adblock has become a bit of a necessary evil on most sites. There are some sites like GBATemp where I leave it off because the ads aren't that bad and I don't mind supporting the site through ads.
But then there are some sites that I can't even enter because it's ads and spam. Several of these sites being legit sites, so it's not like they are some sketchy ass site. So it's gotten to the point where adblock is seriously needed to visit them. Which is sad, because I actually would go as far as to pay the sites to not spam me with ads.


----------



## InsaneNutter (May 21, 2017)

As someone who runs a website kept online by ad-revenue i can see it from both points of view. It sadly has essentially become essential to block adverts when browsing for the users own safety, especially for less tech savvy users. I've seen people become infected because the first result when Googling Adobe Reader download or Skype download was a malicious advert appearing above the result for the actual website.

On the flip side a lot of websites you browse today are only online because adverts are paying for the server. I only show adverts to guests, if you logged in you don't see any adverts. I think that's as far as it can ever be as the guest traffic far exceeds the traffic of members.

Ad revenue is going down all the time as more people learn about ad blockers, so i can understand why websites these days are forcing people to view adverts as much as i dont like it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2017)

Yes and no.

If you're blocking unobtrusive ads, you're basically losing revenue for the people that run the site.
However, blocking ads that are completely obtrusive (autoplaying videos, etc.)... that's gonna tell the owners of the site to use a less obtrusive ad network/system.


----------

